# Kubota starting problems



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Kubota MX 4700 tractor not starting . Its a hydro and sure its a safety switch somewhere . ive replaced the one under seat but that's not the problem . Never noticed it but its clicking , Im assuming its a fuel shut off , in the front of the injection pump , theres a selinoid but haven't messed with it . If I could even find an electrical diagram so I would know where to look would be great , but yougoogle this tractor and you get everything but this tractor . Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a few places to start, there is a neutral safety on the hydro pedal, there is a clutch safety, seat safety, pto safety and that's about it.

Seat and hydro pedal are the usual culprits.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

If it's clicking when you try to start it I would be concerned about low voltage at the starter? or is it just the fuel solenoid clicking once when you turn the key on and then once when you turn it to off? Might be worth holding the key in start and moving the hydro, clutch, and pto a bit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There is something familiar about this problem though, I've had two starting problems on mine, one was a corroded fusible link at the battery terminal, the other was something else to do with the fuel solenoid but it was so long ago I can't remember the details, maybe blown fuse or something to do with the intelli panels - how it shows the safety switches.

I think it was the fuse from the intellipanel to the fuel shut off. The little kubotas need continuous power to that solenoid to run. They will crank though with that fuse blown.

If you just get the relay click at on, but no cranking, start chasing the safety switches.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Verify the easy stuff first: 1) Left hand reverser is in neutral. 2) PTO is off. Then check battery voltage when crank solenoid is engaged. Switch under the seat performs only one function - sounds alarm if PTO is engaged with no operator present


----------



## TexMex (Oct 31, 2021)

siscofarms said:


> Kubota MX 4700 tractor not starting . Its a hydro and sure its a safety switch somewhere . ive replaced the one under seat but that's not the problem . Never noticed it but its clicking , Im assuming its a fuel shut off , in the front of the injection pump , theres a selinoid but haven't messed with it . If I could even find an electrical diagram so I would know where to look would be great , but yougoogle this tractor and you get everything but this tractor . Any help would be appreciated .


Did you ever find the probem? I have a 2013 low hour MX4700 doing the same. I changed fuel solenoid, key switch, checked for water in fuel. I was mowing, shut tractor off for a few minutes and after it would not start. It rolls over but no start. I've checked seat safety, pto safety, mine is not the hydro model.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Is fuel tank venting? Have you checked for voltage at fuel control solenoid when ign switch key is in "run position"? Have you checked for good fuel flow from tank to inj pump?


----------

